
Ask HN: Is there an HN like site for designers? - tmaly
I am just curious if there are any HN type sites for designers.   I am an engineer by trade, but often times I need to dig into front end design.  I would like to find some good sources to keep up on what is new in design.<p>I do subscribe to a few newsletters, but I would like to find something like HN for designers.
======
slater
[https://www.designernews.co/](https://www.designernews.co/) ?

~~~
tmaly
perfect, thank you

